# Kleinere Kästen innerhalb von Schaltschrank oder alternativer Schutz von 230v bauteilen



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Ich hab mal wieder eine bescheuerte Idee.

Ich hab jetzt weitgehend alle Teile die ich brauche um mir ein kleines Sps und smart home labor zu bauen.

Ich hab auch frei fliegend und auf einer mehr oder weniger lösen Hutschiene alles aufgebaut.

Jetzt wollte ich das ganze Zeug in einen kleinen Schaltschrank packen, damit ich es einfacher wegräumen und transportieren kann.

Ich hab vor alle wichtigen Anschlüsse nach außen zu legen, aber wenn ich jemandem die Hardware im Betrieb erkläre, muss der Kasten ja im Betrieb offen sein.

Und da dachte ich mir folgendes:
Ich nehme einen relativ kleinen Installationskasten, oder wie das heißt, schraube da alle 230v Komponenten (Sicherungen, rcd, netzteile und ein Schütz/relais) rein und befestigte ihn im Schaltschrank.

Oder gibt es da so Abdeckungen, die man benutzen könnte?

Mir geht es darum, dass nicht irgendwer an dem Ding rumfummeln kann und dann einen Schlag bekommt. 
In meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es relativ viele kleine Kinder, denen ich zutrauen würde mit einem evtl rumliegenden Werkzeug an schraubklemmn zu kommen, wenn ich mal kurz nicht auf den Kasten achte. Ich will jetzt aber auch nicht pfuschen. 

Das schütz/relais würde ich dann vor den Rcd schalten, damit der den ganzen Kasten abschaltet, wenn jemand den Kasten mit den 230v Komponenten öffnet. Ich wäre versucht da ein 20A relais von Finder in einem Sockel mit Käfigklemmen verwenden. Ich hab nur eine Phase da in meinem Kasten, weil ich nicht überall Zugang zu nem 3-Phasigen Anschluss haben werde. 

Oder meint ihr, dass ich zu viel Panik mache/den Kindern zu viel zutraue, oder vllt einfach Angst vor 230V habe? 

Ich hab zumindest schon mal gesehen, dass auf einer relativ kleinen, lokalen Messe eine Firma einen Kasten hatte, wo die ganzen Netzteile und so drin waren. Die hatten den halt separat auf dem Boden stehen und mit einem dicken Kabel und sowas wie Harting Steckern mit dem eigentlichen Demokraten und den demokasten über eine art harting stecker mit einer demo Wand verbunden. 
Abgesehen von der Wand könnte ich das ja auch machen. Meine Wand sind ein Holzbrett mit knx Komponenten und der Deckel vom Schaltschrank. Eine Lösung zum verbinden vom knx bus hab ich schon auch wenn die nicht ganz nach knx spec ist.


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Ich würde eine Plexiglasplatte davorschrauben.


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich würde eine Plexiglasplatte davorschrauben.


Vor den ganzen Kasten, oder meinst du wie die Abdeckung im sicherungskasten um die 230v Bauteile?


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Vor die unsicheren Spannungen. Mindestens.


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Wenn Du im Betrieb nicht in den Kasten musst, kannst du auch den ganzen Kasten abdecken. Für die Demo ist es  besser.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2021)

Es gibt auch Abdecksysteme für die Tragschienenmontage, z.B. Phoenix AP3. Da müsstest du halt falls so etwas in Frage kommt eine passende Größe finden ( evtl. auch anderer Hersteller ).


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

Würde ich nicht an da en Kasten müssen, dann würde ich ihn einfach abschließen bevor ich einschalte und hätte kein problem. 

Ich will zum beispiel den Kasten öffnen und reingreifen können um z. B. Auf einem Knx aktor zu drücken un zu zeigen, wie die Rückmeldung funktioniert. Oder mal einen knx Teilnehmer abziehen um bus Fehler zu simulieren. 

Oder ich ziehe mal ein Netzwerk Kabel ab und zeige wie man sinnvoll reagieren kann.


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Abdecksysteme für die Tragschienenmontage, z.B. Phoenix AP3. Da müsstest du halt falls so etwas in Frage kommt eine passende Größe finden ( evtl. auch anderer Hersteller ).


Ich schau mir das mal an.


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mir das Abdecksystem von Phoenix angeschaut und finde es grundsätzlich gut. Ich muss nur nochmal schauen wie man es montiert und was das kostet. 

Und dann wäre in meinem Kopf noch die Frage, ob man die Sicherungen und das in dem System Bedienen kann. Ansonsten muss ich zum Beispiel für den Hauptschalter wieder die Abdeckung entfernen.


----------



## dekuika (4 Dezember 2021)

Hast Du evtl. eine Skizze, wie das ganze aussehen soll?


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

Noch nicht wirklich


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Oder meint ihr, dass ich zu viel Panik mache/den Kindern zu viel zutraue, oder vllt einfach Angst vor 230V habe?


Ich lese Kinder und 230V – was hast Du denn vor?

Ich bin dagegen, die Kinder grundsätzlich in Watte zu packen – beim Löten lernen mal die Finger zu verbrennen, gehört vielleicht zum Lernprozess  – aber 230V würde ich schon so sicher wegschließen, dass niemand dran kommen kann.


----------



## ducati (4 Dezember 2021)

Hast Du denn überhaupt eine elektrotechnische Ausbildung? 
Wenn nein dann Finger weg! Erst recht, wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.
Und ich glaub kaum, dass man ne Berufsausbildung mal eben hier im Forum nachholen kann...


----------



## NeoCortex (4 Dezember 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Hast Du denn überhaupt eine elektrotechnische Ausbildung?
> Wenn nein dann Finger weg! Erst recht, wenn Kinder in der Nähe sind.


Also nochmal, hier geht es um einen Experimentialen Aufbau. Hier sollten die Kinder nichts dran zu suchen haben. Ich will mich nur davor schützen, dass etwas passiert weil ich einen Fehler gemacht habe. Würde ich davon ausgehen, dass diese Kiste immer in meiner Werkstatt ist, dann würde sich die Frage für mich garnicht stellen. 


ducati schrieb:


> Und ich glaub kaum, dass man ne Berufsausbildung mal eben hier im Forum nachholen kann...


Ich bezweifle, dass man sowas in der Ausbildung lernt. 
Aber darum geht es auch nicht. 
Ich habe eine Situation, die ich noch nie hatte und suche Rat.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Dezember 2021)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Also nochmal, hier geht es um einen Experimentialen Aufbau. Hier sollten die Kinder nichts dran zu suchen haben. Ich will mich nur davor schützen, dass etwas passiert weil ich einen Fehler gemacht habe.


Experimental oder nicht, wenn Laien in Kontakt damit kommen können, muss es sicher sein hinsichtlich Berührungsschutz/Erdung.

Am besten eine Elektrofachkraft fragen und den Aufbau auch abnehmen lassen.


----------



## JSEngineering (5 Dezember 2021)

Die Anmerkungen sind alle richtig.... mit dem örtlichen Elektriker mal drüber sprechen und ihm zeigen, was Du hast.

Davon abgesehen, denke ich, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg: 
Man kann die unsicheren Komponenten in Einzelgehäuse packt, mit durchsichtigem Deckel:


Dann hast Du schon eine hohe Sicherheit.

Du schreibst von RCD, den Du einbaust. Den würde ich bei solch einem Aufbau eher dann schon in die Zuleitung integrieren, weil Du nicht sicher sein kannst, daß an allen Steckdosen, wo Du das anschließt, bereits ein RCD vorhanden ist.
Und wenn Du schon an Kinder denkst, würde ich einen 10mA RCD nehmen.


Das mal als Konzept aufmalen, mit den entsprechenden Komponenten rausgesucht und dann mit den Teilen, die Du bereits aufgebaut hast, zum Elektriker um die Ecke gehen und ihm das zeigen. Der kann Dir dann sagen, ob das so ok ist oder vielleicht hat der dann ja noch andere/bessere Ideen.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (7 Dezember 2021)

Mit 230V hantieren und keine elektrotechnische Ausbildung!
Unglaublich, die Leute sind sich nicht der möglichen Gefahren bewusst.
Da geht es ja nicht nur um Berührungssicherheit ...


----------



## NeoCortex (26 Dezember 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Die Anmerkungen sind alle richtig.... mit dem örtlichen Elektriker mal drüber sprechen und ihm zeigen, was Du hast.
> 
> Davon abgesehen, denke ich, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg:
> Man kann die unsicheren Komponenten in Einzelgehäuse packt, mit durchsichtigem Deckel:
> ...


Deine Antwort ist super. Sowas in der Art hab ich vor. 
Den RCD wollte ich halt neben einer eigenen 8A Sicherung in eben diesen Kasten. Ich hab zwar nach rcds für die Zuleitung geschaut, die waren mir aber alle zu teuer, selbst wenn ich einen rcd mit 10mA nehme. 

Ich bin zwar nicht formal ausgebildet, aber ich hab in gewissem Umfang das sichere Arbeiten an elektrischen Anlagen während dem Abi und im Studium gelernt. 

Diese kleinen Gehäuse in einem größeren Schaltschrank sahen mir irgendwie ein bisschen unprofessionell aus. 

Leider gibt es keine Elektrofachkraft in meiner direkten Nähe, so dass ich da länger fahren muss, also wollte ich erstmal hier fragen, bevor ich mich ins Auto setzte.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Januar 2022)

Je nachdem was du vorhast kannst du auch einfach einen fertigen Aufputzverteiler vom Baumarkt reinschrauben.

Netzteile, Schütze usw. gibts es alles auch passend für sowas:


----------



## NeoCortex (11 Januar 2022)

Sowas in Klein hatte ich mir jetzt überlegt. Außerdem bin ich  überlegen, ob ich einem Stecker mit eingebautem rcd vertraue. Ich hab in bezahlbar nur einen Stecker mit rcd 30ma und 16A abschaltkapazität gefunden.... Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich sowas aus Asien trauen sollte. 

Ich hab aber jetzt verstanden wo der Vorschlag her kommt. Dieser zwischenschalter/Stecker soll dafür sorgen, dass selbst Schäden an der Zuleitung durch einen Rcd geschützt sind. 

Ich habe bereits eine "powercon pure" oder wie dieser powercon heißt den man unter last ziehen kann und ein langes poerwcon Kabel aufgebaut, aber noch nicht eingebaut. 

Mein erster Gedanke war ein modulares Kabel wie powercon oder kaltgeräte zu benutzen, weil es leicht ist die zu ersetzen, wenn sie kaputt gehen. Das würde dann halt nicht mit dem rcd im Kabel funktionieren. Also dachte ich ein rcd im Schaltschrank, oder ein fi/ls sind genug.

Und von der Konstruktion her würde ich was machen, das wahrscheinlich nicht okay ist. 
Ich hab vor mein Kabel mit einem powercon Stecker zu versehen, also muss ich in die Seite oder Rückseite eine powercon buchse machen. 
Die Buchsen die ich gekauft habe haben Lötverbinder, also muss ich da Kabel anlöten und damit ich die festgelöteten Kabel nicht weit verlegen muss, würde ich die einzelnen Adern mit Schrumpfschlauch gegen Berührung sichern und über das ganze Ende der Buchse noch ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch machen. 
Wahrscheinlich würde ich dann noch einen anderen Stecker benutzen, der genügend Strom aushält um in meinen Kleinverteiler innen zu kommen wo mein ganzer 230V Kram drin sitzt. Einfach damit ich die Platte aus-/ umbauen kann ohne jedes mal das Kabel rausfummeln zu müssen. 

Alternativ überlege ich, ob mein kleiner Verteiler mit den Sicherungen und Netzteilen nicht besser außen dran geschraubt wird. 

Über Weihnachten und so hab ich das Projekt nicht weiter verfolgt, also hab ich auch noch keine Hardware bestellt. 
Ich hatte für den rcd im schaltschrank einen von Abb angedacht. 10mA und 40kA abschaltkapazität (sollte ich das richtig verstanden haben). Außerdem hatte ich zwei Sicherungen ebenfalls von ABB rausgesucht. (ABB ist es nur geworden weil ich die hier günstig im Geschäft kaufen kann) eine ist 8A für meinen Schaltschrank und eine 10A für eine Steckdose um den Laptop anzuschließen. Für die Steckdose habe ich auch ein relais, damit ich die vom Frontpanel aus schalten kann und die Sachen am frontpanel alle bei 24V haben will. 

Die Netzteile kann man nicht abschalten, aber ich würde ein Relais pro Spannung (48v, 24v, 12v, 9v, 5v) haben, um die einzeln Einschalten zu können. Oder halt um Fehler zu simulieren. 

48v ist für den Anschluss von poe injektoren. 
24v ist klar wofür das ist. 
12v ist für Netzwerk Hardware die nicht für den industriellen Einsatz gedacht ist. 
9v ist für einen mikrotik Router, der nicht über poe betrieben werden soll. 
5v ist für arduino und einen raspberry pi. 
Sollte ich 3,3v brauchen, werde ich das mit einem dc/dc wandler von den 24v, oder 12v ableiten. 

Für manche Dinge werde ich wahrscheinlich einen weiteren Stecker einbauen, von dem ich 12, 5 und 3.3 Volt nach draußen bekomme um zum Beispiel eigenbauten mit Mikrocontrollern oder so darüber versorgen zu können. Die 24V werden auch auf einem eigenen Stecker ausgeführt um im Alltag mal eben schnell was neues anklemmen zu können. Diese beiden Ausgänge werden auch schaltbar sein und jede Spannung auf dem Ausgang wird mit einer kleinen Schmelz Sicherung abgesichert. 

Das ist der aktuelle Stand meiner Planung und ich überlege, ob ich den Teil mit den dc Buchsen und der/den Steckdose/n für PC und Messtechnik nicht vielleicht noch weiter ausbauen soll. 

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken die Steckdosen optional mit einem Trenntrafo versehen zu können. Zum Beispiel wenn ich mit einem Oszilloskop arbeite. Ich habe aber auch da keine Ahnung ob das sinnvoll und erlaubt ist, aber das kläre ich dann mit meiner lokalen Fachkraft.


----------



## Der Pfälzer (13 Januar 2022)

"Lokale Fachkraft" , die beste Idee !!!
Ich lese aus deinen Beschreibungen nur Laie heraus. Und das ist gefährlich.


----------



## nade (17 Januar 2022)

Frag mich grad, was du da vor hast. Fangen wir mal beim "Schrank" an. Was hast du dir da vorgestellt? Schukokabel mit RCD gibts fertig. Powercon für am Schrank, da geht der Kabel RCD immer. Auf ähnliche Weise hab ich meinen Eltern für ihren Camper eine Kabeltrommel mit unterschiedlichen Adapter gebaut.
Welche Komponenten willst du Verbauen? Wie viel Platz brauchst du. Welche Steuerung? Makrolon, ist auch kalt Verformbar. Und durchsichtig. Halt etwas Bearbeitungsaufwand. An sonst die hier genannten Lösungen Hensel MI Kästen (oder gleichwertiges), Rittalkiste mit Abdeckplatte, Installationsverteiler Aufputz, evtl. eben etwas noch nachbearbeitet...... Die Praxis sagt.. wende die VDE an. Das komische ding über den Schultern nicht nur zum Regenschutz verwenden, dann fällt einem Studierten sicher auch ein, was man zum Berührungsschutz nutzen kann. Ach ja ich nehm mal an die 40KA sind ein Verschreiber, da Standart 6 oder 10KA sind. Also bei deiner 8A Sicherung bezweifle ich die Selektivität, aber nun ja. Kenne nicht die Auslösecharakteristik der einzelnen Automaten.


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

Ich hab einen gebrauchten Rittal Schrank bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gefunden. Der ist glaub ich 60x80? Hab die Maße grad nicht griffbereit. 

An Komponenten weiß ich auch nicht alles was jemals verbaut sein wird, aber der ist gedach, dass ich den an ein Stück Holz hänge wo Rollen und ein Griff dran sind. Ich weiß, dass das überhaupt nicht vde konform ist! 

Dieser Schrank soll für mich eine Art kompaktes Labor sein, also bestimmte Teile davon sollen sich leicht verändern lassen. Und ich weiß auch, dass das ebenfalls nicht so gedacht ist. Ich hab keinen Platz um einen experimentieraufbau fest an der Wand, oder an einer Wand auf Rollen zu haben, weswegen ich ja den Kasten bauen will. 

Ich möchte da sicher und möglichst comfortabel daran arbeiten können. Deshalb überlege ich, ob ich einen, oder mehrere Trenntrafos verbauen um entweder mich, oder Geräte die damit verbunden sind zu schützen. 
Ein gutes Beispiel wäre ein Oszilloskop. Möchte ich zum Beispiel etwas an einem Gerät messen das geerdet ist, könnte ich ausversehen mein Oszilloskop damit zerstören.

Damit ich ggf einen Aufbau auch mal jemandem zeigen kann, möchte ich alles an Board haben was ein smart home üblicherweise hat. Mich interessiert da nur eine Stromversorgung und einen Weg um mit dem Bewohner zu kommunizieren. Der Rest hängt dann vom Aufbau ab. 

Ich brauch also ein Netzwerk in dem Schrank, ich brauch einen Server in dem Schrank und ich brauch einen PC im Schrank. 
Den PC möchte ich durch einen LAN Anschluss ersetzen, damit auch der PC austauschbar ist. 

Die Bauteile, die wahrscheinlich dauerhaft bleiben sind eine Logo/iot2040, ein 24V Netzteil, ein 12V Netzteil, zwei 5V Netzteile (Erklärung später), ein Netzwerk switch, ein Router, ein raspberry pi, ein sitop selektivitäts Modul, ein Logo tde, eine Sicherung und ggf ein Fi - zumindest wenn der fi nicht im Kabel ist. 

Ich brauche eine Möglichkeit Eingänge und ausgänge zu simulieren, also möchte ich ein paar Taster, Schalter und leuchtmelder in der Tür haben. 

Ein 5V Netzteil ist für den raspberry pi und das andere ist für allgemeine 5V. Ich könnte zwar von einem Netzteil zwei Dinge abgreifen, aber ich möchte das nicht. Sollte mit den allgemeinen 5v irgendwas passieren wie eine kräftige Überspannung oder rückstrom, kann ich damit den raspberry pi nicht töten wenn der sein eigenes Netzteil hat. Für 24v könnte ich das gleiche machen, aber da habe ich ja noch das selektivitäts Modul, das sowas abfangen sollte. 

Ich werde zwar poe zur Verfügung stellen, aber das wird nur 24V sein. Sollte ich 48V brauchen, könnte ich ja noch immer einen injektor dazu holen. 

Ich hab vor die Teile die 230V führen und sichtbares Metall haben Sicherungen, Netzteile,... Gern mit einem zusätzlichen Schutz vor Berührung versehen, weil ich zum einen mir selbst nicht traue und zum anderen wahrscheinlich nicht sicherstellen kann, dass jemand ohne Ahnung da denkt "Mal schauen was passiert wenn...." und fummelt daran rum. 
Das ist wahrscheinlich zum größten Teil nur für meinen eigenen Seelenfrieden, da das Teil eh niemals ohne meine Aufsicht betrieben wird. 
Natürlich weiß ich, dass ein Ahnungsloser mit den Willen Unsinn zu machen das auch tun wird, aber ich will mich damit beruhigen. 
Ich gebe zu, dass ich manchmal Betriebsblind bin und deshalb nicht immer nachdenke. Mit einem zusätzlichen Schritt um an die gefährlichen Teile zu kommen hab ich hoffentlich genug Zeit um zu realisieren wieso das grad abgedeckt ist. 

Meine Ursprüngliche Frage war nur ob es nach VDE erlaubt ist einen kleinverteiler in einen Schaltschrank einzubauen, da ich sowas noch nie gesehen habe. Ich weiß, dass z.B. Mittel- und Hochspannungsteile ggf separat abgedeckt sein müssen, hab das aber bei 230V noch nie gesehen. Ich hab auch selbst - so weit mir möglich - schon in die VDE Normen reingeschaut und nix dazu gefunden, dass es explizit verboten, oder erlaubt ist. 

Ich werde jeweils immer nur eine einzige Steuerung neben der Logo/iot2040 gleichzeitig verwenden. 
Ich habe hier momentan eine s7-1212 und ein paar Module dafür liegen, die ich von jemandem bekommen habe. 
Außerdem sind hier mehrere wago busankoppler für unterschiedliche Busse vorhanden. Die Plane ich zwar nicht fest ein, aber es kann passieren dass sich das spontan ändert. Oder wie werden temporär eingebaut und nie wieder ausgebaut. 

Ansonsten habe ich noch vor ein paar knx Komponenten anzuschaffen, bei denen ich auch nicht weiß ob sie dauerhaft bleiben dürfen. Ich werd aber ein paar Schalterdosen in den schrankdeckel einbauen, damit ich knx Tastater, Jung tastsensoren, oder andere Geräte für den Einbau in eine verteilerdose/Schalterdose anschließen kann. Wichtig finde ich nur zu erwähnen, dass ich in den schalterdosen natürlich keine 230V haben will, sondern nur 24V und den knx Bus. Außerdem werd ich die mit blindabdeckungen versehen, wenn sie nicht benutzt werden. Die Abdeckungen sind ber eher für den Schutz der fragile Dosen und der Optik anstatt dem Berührungsschutz. 

Damit ich schnell zwischen mehreren Steuerungen wechseln kann überlege ich mir grad noch einen Weg um eine hutschiene vde konform an zwei Schrauben zu befestigen um ggf mehrere fertig montierte Hutschienen zu haben die ich tauschen kann. 
Für die Kabel hab ich mir schon einen Übergabeblock organisiert, der 25 Schraubklemmen auf einen db25 Anschluss adaptiert, wo ich dann 25 Signalkabel anschließen kann. Strom wird dann wahrscheinlich eine ähnliche Konstruktion mit einem Platinen steckverbinder liefern.  Ob sich das mit der VDE Vereinen lässt weiß ich noch nicht, aber da diese breakouts ja irgendwo aktiv im Einsatz sind denke ich haben die eine Anwendung. 

Als letztes würde ich wahrscheinlich eine kommerzielle Firewall einbauen um das Netzwerk zu vervollständigen. Die ist aber im Vergleich relativ langweilig und einfach. Außerdem bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich ein sinnvolles Modell finde, das genug kann und nicht zu teuer ist. 


Jetzt noch ein paar Worte zu dem was ich damit experimentieren möchte:
Ich bin Informatik Mensch, ihh möchte software selbst schreiben um mit den Steuerungen zu interagieren und diese in ein smart home sinnvoll zu integrieren. Außerdem möchte ich ggf Angriffe auf das Netzwerk demonstrieren können um Leuten begreiflich machen zu können wie viel Aufwand ein smart home eigentlich bedeutet. Und damit ich zeigen kann wie man sich schützt. 

Außerdem will ich damit einfach ein bisschen sps programmieren und meine kleinen Modell Anlagen steuern, ohne frei fliegende Steuerungen zu haben. 

Insgesamt hätte ich lieber eine Wand mit einem kleinverteiler und einem lichtschalter zum ein/aus schalten und genug Platz um alles immer aufgebaut zu lassen. 
Leider hab ich den nicht und dachte dann es sei ne gute Idee das in einen Schrank zu packen, weil ich den relativ einfach sehr ordentlich irgendwo abgestellt bekomme. 
Kabel und eventuelle kleine eigenbau Platinen würde ich dann beim aufräumen wahrscheinlich einfach in den Schrank stecken und abschließen. 

Ich hoffe das hat geholfen zu erklären worum genau es ging und was genau ich plane. Und ich hoffe es hat gezeigt dass ich zumindest nicht die gefährliche Sorte "Amateur" bin, sondern einfach nur die unerfahrene 😉. 
Und natürlich dass ich stinkende faul bin. Momentan hab ich steckernetzteile, Netzwerk Technik, eine große aufputz Dose mit Schaltern und taster und 3d gedruckte Halter für hutschienen mit den Steuerungen in drei klappboxen loser rumliegen und jedes Mal 2.5 Stunden Aufbau. Auf Dauer macht das keinen Spaß. 

Ich könnte das zwar jetzt einfach bauen, will mich aber so weit wie möglich an die VDE halten und frag deshalb Leute die da mehr Erfahrung haben. 
Leider hab ich auch keinen Elektromeister im Dorf, den ich fragen könnte ansonsten würde ich natürlich das machen. Ich müsste jedes mal ungefähr ne Stunde pro Richtung fahren, wenn ich jedes mal zur Fachkraft meines Vertrauens fahren wollte. 
Momentan kann ich auch nicht einfach über die Uni Leute fragen die Ahnung haben und mal drüber schauen können.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

> NeoCortex schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab einen gebrauchten Rittal Schrank bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen gefunden. Der ist glaub ich 60x80? Hab die Maße grad nicht griffbereit.
> ...


Ja, was soll man da noch sagen?


----------



## Pandapaps (18 Januar 2022)

Halt dich einfach an die VDE. Kannst du das nicht, beauftrage jemanden, der das baut.
Brennt die sch***e ab, kommt jemand zu Schaden, etc. bist du in der Verantwortung!
Sei dir dessen immer bewusst.
"Ich weiß, dass das überhaupt nicht vde konform ist!"
und dann die Wall of Text. Du schreibst dich um Kopf und Kragen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe es hat gezeigt dass ich zumindest nicht die gefährliche Sorte "Amateur" bin, sondern einfach nur die unerfahrene


Kannst du mir einmal den Unterschied erklären?


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du mir einmal den Unterschied erklären?


Naja ich würde sagen der Unterschied ist, dass ich frage bevor ich Schwachsinn gemacht habe und versuche alles so richtig und gut wie möglich zu machen. 

Ein gefährlicher amateur würde wahrscheinlich erstmal bauen wie er denkt und dann fragen wenn was nicht funktioniert, oder er den ersten Schlag bekommen hat


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass z.B. Mittel- und Hochspannungsteile ggf separat abgedeckt sein müssen, hab das aber bei 230V noch nie gesehen.


Was ist für dich Mittel- oder Hochspannung?


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

Pandapaps schrieb:


> Halt dich einfach an die VDE. Kannst du das nicht, beauftrage jemanden, der das baut.
> Brennt die sch***e ab, kommt jemand zu Schaden, etc. bist du in der Verantwortung!
> Sei dir dessen immer bewusst.


Vielen Dank, sie haben erkannt wieso ich ursprünglich gefragt habe. 


Pandapaps schrieb:


> "Ich weiß, dass das überhaupt nicht vde konform ist!"
> und dann die Wall of Text. Du schreibst dich um Kopf und Kragen.


Aber wie wäre es denn damit wenn sie diese WallOfText lesen würden und könnten mir erklären was ich in Bezug auf die VDE Richtlinien vergessen habe, da das ja anscheinend ein wirklich offensichtliches Problem ist was Isch da beschrieben habe.
Aber mal davon abgesehen, dass es in der VDE keine Richtlinien gibt um einen Schaltschrank in. 
Ich denke die Gefahren davon kann ich einschätzen und bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das meiste auf Grund von Schutzkleinspannung sowieso unkritisch ist. Ich darf sowieso alles davon selbst machen, bis auf die paar Netzteile und die Sicherung anschließen.


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Was ist für dich Mittel- oder Hochspannung?


Ich hab das nicht jn Persona gesehen, sondern in Videos die ich mir zum Spaß anschaue. Bei den betreffenden Anlagen geht es meist um große Solar Wechselrichter. 
Und da ist Mittelspannung zwischen 3kV und 30kV.
Hochspannung entsprechend 60-110kV.


----------



## MFreiberger (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich darf sowieso alles davon selbst machen, bis auf die paar Netzteile und die Sicherung anschließen.


Bedeutet das, dass die Berechtigung vrohanden ist, alles selbst zu machen (warum dann die Netzteile und die Sicherungen nicht?)?
Oder bedeutet das, dass es an Dir hängen bleibt und Niemand sonst die Arbeit übernehmen will?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (18 Januar 2022)

Moin NeoCortex,

zu der Klassifizierung der Spannungsbereiche:
https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/Kleinspannung

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> da das ja anscheinend ein wirklich offensichtliches Problem ist was Isch da beschrieben habe.


Problematisch ist doch eher, das ein elektrischer Laie ( Laie ist in dem Zusammenhang nicht böse gemeint sondern fachlich korrekt ausgedrückt ) meint, sein selbstgebauter Schaltschrank ist mit mehreren Trenntrafos und 10mA FI sicher. Ein Laie hat erst einmal gar keinen Schaltkasten zu bauen, bzw. bauen schon aber nicht an Netzspannung zu hängen. Wer macht die vorgeschriebenen Prüfungen bevor du deinen Kasten ans Netz hängst ( Schutzleitermessung, Isolationswiderstand, Restspannungsprüfung, DGUV..... ).

Wenn du das privat trotzdem machst, dann ist dies ja deine Sache und unterliegt ausschließlich deiner Verantwortung.
Aber ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, hier weiter zu beraten.


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, dass die Berechtigung vrohanden ist, alles selbst zu machen (warum dann die Netzteile und die Sicherungen nicht?)?


Ich mache das Privat und es geht um 24V DC. An denen darf ich auch arbeiten ohne Elektro Fachkraft zu sein. Ansonsten wäre es illegal, wenn man zum Beispiel einen 12V LED-Streifen anschließt. 
Da ich nie eine Ausbildung als Elektriker abgeschlossen habe bin ich auch keine Fachkraft. 


MFreiberger schrieb:


> Oder bedeutet das, dass es an Dir hängen bleibt und Niemand sonst die Arbeit übernehmen will?


Das auch, aber auch nur weil ich eine private Einzelperson bin.


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin NeoCortex,
> 
> zu der Klassifizierung der Spannungsbereiche:
> https://dewiki.de/Lexikon/Kleinspannung
> ...


Vielen Dank, aber das wusste ich eigentlich schon


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Problematisch ist doch eher, das ein elektrischer Laie ( Laie ist in dem Zusammenhang nicht böse gemeint sondern fachlich korrekt ausgedrückt ) meint, sein selbstgebauter Schaltschrank ist mit mehreren Trenntrafos und 10mA FI sicher. Ein Laie hat erst einmal gar keinen Schaltkasten zu bauen, bzw. bauen schon aber nicht an Netzspannung zu hängen. Wer macht die vorgeschriebenen Prüfungen bevor du deinen Kasten ans Netz hängst ( Schutzleitermessung, Isolationswiderstand, Restspannungsprüfung, DGUV..... ).


Hättest du mal einen der vorigen Posts gelesen, so hättest du mitbekommen, dass ich den Kasten von der Fachkraft meines Vertrauens abnehmen lassen werde wenn er fertig aufgebaut ist. Dieses Vorgehen ist für Unterverteilungen auch zulässig, auch wenn die nicht auf Rollen rumgefahren werden. 


DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wenn du das privat trotzdem machst, dann ist dies ja deine Sache und unterliegt ausschließlich deiner Verantwortung.
> Aber ich halte es nicht für sinnvoll, hier weiter zu beraten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich mache das Privat und es geht um 24V DC.


??? Ja was denn nun?


NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich hab vor die Teile die 230V führen und sichtbares Metall haben Sicherungen, Netzteile,... Gern mit einem zusätzlichen Schutz vor Berührung versehen,





NeoCortex schrieb:


> Deshalb überlege ich, ob ich einen, oder mehrere Trenntrafos verbauen um entweder mich, oder Geräte die damit verbunden sind zu schützen.


Aus Beitrag #1:


> Ich nehme einen relativ kleinen Installationskasten, oder wie das heißt, schraube da alle 230v Komponenten (Sicherungen, rcd, netzteile und ein Schütz/relais) rein und befestigte ihn im Schaltschrank.





> Das schütz/relais würde ich dann vor den Rcd schalten, damit der den ganzen Kasten abschaltet, wenn jemand den Kasten mit den 230v Komponenten öffnet. Ich wäre versucht da ein 20A relais von Finder in einem Sockel mit Käfigklemmen verwenden.





> Ich hab nur eine Phase da in meinem Kasten, weil ich nicht überall Zugang zu nem 3-Phasigen Anschluss haben werde.





> Oder meint ihr, dass ich zu viel Panik mache/den Kindern zu viel zutraue, oder vllt einfach Angst vor 230V habe?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Hättest du mal einen der vorigen Posts gelesen, so hättest du mitbekommen, dass ich den Kasten von der Fachkraft meines Vertrauens abnehmen


Wo soll das stehen? Ich lese da nur:



NeoCortex schrieb:


> Leider hab ich auch keinen Elektromeister im Dorf, den ich fragen könnte ansonsten würde ich natürlich das machen. Ich müsste jedes mal ungefähr ne Stunde pro Richtung fahren, wenn ich jedes mal zur Fachkraft meines Vertrauens fahren wollte.


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

Hab ich das mit der Abnahme nicht schon geschrieben?
Ich dachte ich hab irgendwo schon sowas wie "Wollte das am Ende aber von ner Fachkraft anschauen lassen" geschrieben. 
Whoops 😅 das ist jetzt echt peinlich!
Wenn es nicht ersichtlich war, dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich und nehme den Kommentar von oben natürlich zurück 

Ich kann mich zwar täuschen, aber ist es nicht so, dass man eine Anlage jedes Mal neu abnehmen muss wenn sie umgebaut wurde?
Wenn Ja macht es sogar Sinn die Komponenten in ein eigenständiges Gehäuse zu packen. Das Gehäuse kann dann ja abgenommen werden und wird nicht mehr verändert.

Aber korrigiert mich gerne, wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Hab ich das mit der Abnahme nicht schon geschrieben?
> Whoops 😅 das ist jetzt echt peinlich!


Ich glaube einfach du möchtest uns für blöd verkaufen.
Zuerst erzählst du was von FI´s, Trenntrafo´s, 230V usw.....
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/kl...-von-230v-bauteilen.106203/page-2#post-817759
dann merkst du das man dir hier nicht so gerne helfen möchte und dann auf einmal geht es nur noch um 24V. Ich denke mal in der Hoffnung das man dir dann weiterhilft.


NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich mache das Privat und es geht um 24V DC.



Ich fühle mich veräppelt


----------



## NeoCortex (18 Januar 2022)

Ich möchte nichts mit 230V Bauteilen machen, aber die Alternative zu Netzteilen die in dem Schaltschrank eingebaut sind wären Laptop Netzteile, welche ich nicht praktisch finde.

Deswegen möchte ich ja irgendwie gegen Berührung geschützt in einem separaten Kasten normale hutschienenetzteile zusammen mit den notwendigen Sicherheitseinrichtungen verbauen und am Ende abnehmen lassen. Danach ist das nach vde ungefähr so als würde ich mit den Laptop Netzteilen arbeiten. (Zumindest wenn ich das nicht falsch verstanden und in meinem Kopf total verdreht habe) 


Der trenntrafo für mein Oszi war eine Überlegung, ist aber optional. Ich hab ja schon einen den ich jetzt verwenden kann, weil er gekauft ist und stecker/Steckdose hat. Bei meinem und etlichen anderen Oszilloskopen ist die Erde des Tastkopfes mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden, was meistens auch absolut Sinn macht. Bei Messungen an Netzspannung kann es dann aber passieren, dass das Messgerät beschädigt wird. Außerdem sind die meisten Oszilloskope nicht galvanisch vom Netz getrennt.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich mir wahrscheinlich die dc Spannungen hin und wieder abgreifen werde um Eigenbau bastelprojete zu machen und hatte gehofft eventuell platz sparen zu können.

Der teil mit den Dingen die alle an Netzspannung hängen wird von einer Fachkraft abgenommen, auch wenn ich nicht Wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zwei Stunden fahren will weil meine Fachkraft grundsätzlich nichts sagt ohne sich das ausgiebig anzuschauen.

Alles außer der kleine Teil also Sicherung und Netzteile ist sowieso kein Problem, da Schutzkleinspannug.

Das mit den 24 Volt war zu der Aussage gedacht, dass ein Laie keinen Schaltschrank zu bauen hat. Ich stimme zu, dass jemand ohne Sinn und Verstand wirklich lieber jemanden anders fragen sollte.
Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass ich mit ein wenig Zeit ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen kann, als wenn ich das den Elektriker meines Vertrauens machen lasse.

Ich will euch weder Trollen, noch Verarschen! Ich will einfach nur wissen ob ich meine kack unterverteilung für den Schrank rein machen kann, oder ob ich sie drüber hängen muss wenn ich will das die separat umhüllt ist.

Ich glaube alles Andere zuletzt ist ein Kommunikationsproblem meiner Seite. Ich hab die dumme Eigenschaft nicht immer alle Gedanken Aufzuschreiben. Deswegen gehen manchmal Kontexte und infos verloren. Dafür möchte ich mich entschuldigen.


----------



## ducati (25 Januar 2022)

NeoCortex schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber auch davon aus, dass ich mit ein wenig Zeit ein besseres Ergebnis erzielen kann, als wenn ich das den Elektriker meines Vertrauens machen lasse.


Das glaube ich nicht... Nen elektrotechnischen Beruf bringt man sich nicht mal eben selber bei, auch nicht durch Lesen im Internet.
Aber nen schlechter Informatiker ist immer noch nen guter Elektriker. Oder war das andersrum?😭😂


----------



## knabi (25 Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen,

also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die Frage, ob man so einen Verteiler: 
HAGER VOLTA

in so einen Schrank:
RITTAL AX

einbauen darf. Die klare Antwort ist: Ja, warum auch nicht?
Problematisch ist eher die Tatsache, daß die VDE im sogenannten laienbedienbaren Umfeld Verteiler der Schutzklasse II fordert - der Rittal Stahlblechschrank hat von Hause aus die Schutzklasse I. 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## NeoCortex (25 Januar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht... Nen elektrotechnischen Beruf bringt man sich nicht mal eben selber bei, auch nicht durch Lesen im Internet.
> Aber nen schlechter Informatiker ist immer noch nen guter Elektriker. Oder war das andersrum?😭😂


Was ich meinte war, dass dich der Elektriker meines vertrauens sich ggf nicht so viel Mühe gegeben würde wie ich das mache. 
Das hat nix damit zu tun, dass er es nicht könnte, sondern eher dass er keinen Bock drauf hat. 



knabi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist die Frage, ob man so einen Verteiler:
> HAGER VOLTA
> ...


Ich könnte mir einen Schrank mit Schutzklasse 2 kaufen, oder mir as anderes ausdenken dafür. Aber vielen Dank für die klare und eindeutige Antwort 😊


----------



## NeoCortex (26 Januar 2022)

Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden doch einen von diesen rcd Steckern zu kaufen, aber irgendwie trau ich diesen 15€ dingern nicht, die behaupten 10mA zu sein und bis 45A trennen zu können. 

Zumindest nicht wenn das Teil dann nicht behauptet vde geprüft zu sein. Ich hab einen hier liegen, aber fühlt sich billig und kacke an, da kann ich mich nicht überwinden den zu benutzen. Immerhin kostet ein rcd mit passenden Werten von den großen Marken und selbst no-name fast doppelt so teuer sind. 

Habt ihr da was? 

Ich hatte mir überlegt das direkt im Stecker zu haben ist sinnvoll, weil dann das ganze Kabel und alles dahinter safe ist. Aber auch die zwischenschalter sehen nicht vertrauenswürdig aus.


----------



## ChristophD (26 Januar 2022)

wir verwenden dafür solche PRCD https://www.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_bilder/!?show_artnum=1517612&shop=B2B&show=verfueg


----------



## NeoCortex (26 Januar 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> wir verwenden dafür solche PRCD https://www.conrad.de/scripts/wgate/zcop_bilder/!?show_artnum=1517612&shop=B2B&show=verfueg


Super Idee!
Ich wollte das aber eigentlich direkt in mein eigenes Kabel integrieren, damit es es da keinen Stecker gibt zum rausziehen und damit immer ein rcd an meiner Konstruktion angeschlossen ist. 
Also ein einzelner zwischenschalter oder ein Stecker mit eingebautem rcd wäre eigentlich was ich mir gedacht hatte.
Oder ist das praktisch egal?


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

Nimm doch einfach einen Kasten mit Schutzklasse 2, lass von dem Elektriker Deines Vertrauens die ganzen (kurzschlussfesten) Netzteile reinbauen und verkabeln, und mittels Procon-Buchse seitlich herausführen. In der Procon-Buchse kannst du die ganzen Schutzkleinspannungen unvertauschbar unterbringen (z.B. 10 polige Buchse)=5 Spannungen. Das ganze setzt Du in einen Rittal-Schrank mit Schutzklasse 1.
Damit solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

PS, schon mal darüber nachgedacht Romane zu schreiben?


----------



## knabi (26 Januar 2022)

Diese PRCD-S sind robust:

KOPP PRCD-S

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dekuika (26 Januar 2022)

.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Januar 2022)

> Was ich meinte war, dass dich der Elektriker meines vertrauens sich ggf nicht so viel Mühe gegeben würde wie ich das mache.



Soll wohl öfters so im Arbeitszeugnis stehen: Er bemühte sich sehr.


----------



## nade (27 Januar 2022)

https://www.fibox.de/catalog/1560/ARCA 406021_GER1.html guck mal bei denen. Vielleicht ist da ein Kasten für dich dabei. Kunststoffgehäuse mit Montageplatte. und Verriegelung. Ansonst Hensel Mi Reihe. Da wäre sogar mit mehreren Kästen eine räumliche Trennung 230V zu allem an Schutzkleinspannung machbar.


----------

